# Creating virtual Canvas Wraps using cs5 mac



## photographyfanatic (Apr 7, 2011)

Does anyone know how I can make a virtual canvas wrap like this guy does?
Gallery Wrap Simulation Action for Photoshop CS4 / CS5 « melor dot com

Thanks!


----------



## jocle140 (Apr 28, 2012)

Any luck with this? ive been searching for days and its doing my head in!


----------

